# First Slingshot Beer Of The World



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

now it´s geting winter in germany and it is actually to could for Slingshots









now it was time to brew a Slingshot beer







after two of them it isn't actually too cold to shoot.

most of the brewer are also members of our slingshot club.

Rolf is an excellent brewmaster. and our newest member Flo made us that nice label.

cheers
Tobse


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I'll drink to that!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Two best things I can think of...slingshots and beer!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn!!!!
Allerfeinstes Zielwasser...lass mir bitte eins übrig!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

id like to get one of them bottles, or at least the label . stick it on my guitar case or laptop .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is one of the most epic things I have seen all year!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I want one...or a few.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Can you ship some to us Americans?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the first thing that popped in my mind










LGD


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, I know who I'll be visiting if I get to Germany.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

torsten said:


> Can you ship some to us Americans?


i think it´s not allowed to send a beer like that to Amerika


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tobse said:


> id like to get one of them bottles, or at least the label . stick it on my guitar case or laptop .


do you want i original label or the JPEG ?

[/quote]







hmm, not sure, probally both .







a slingshot group with its own beer, priceless .


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I read online about people who send homemade beer internationally from germany. With no label, and marking it as BBQ sauce.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll buy 6 bottle of "barbeque sauce" please..


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

hm... i have a idea.... much faster









here is the label in full size, you can print it and make it on a empty beer bottle and now you have a piece for you collection.


----------

